# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  نـدوة شـعريـة فـي (الطفيلة التقنية)

## معاذ ملحم

نـدوة شـعريـة فـي (الطفيلة التقنية)




 تغنى شعراء في قراءات تناولت جماليات المكان في الطفيلة التي طافوا مواقعها التاريخية 
وعرض الشعراء في اللقاء الشعري صباح أمس الذي نظمته مديرية الثقافة في المحافظة ، بالتعاون مع كلية الآداب في جامعة الطفيلة التقنية، ومركز الشراكة المجتمعية في الجامعة برعاية نائب رئيس الجامعة د. يعقوب المساعفة، وحضور العمداء وحشد من الطلبة والمهتمين من المجتمع المحلي موضوعات شعرية مختلفة .
ارتحل الشاعر عارف المرايات بقصيدته (هذي بلادي ياجميلة) التي صور فيها العديد من المواقع في مدينة الطفيلة ، وجماليات المكان في مدن المحافظة وقراها ، اشار فيها الى عيون الماء والزيتون الرومي والرجالات الذين يستمدون عزمهم من القيادة الهاشمية الملهمة، ثم أتبعها بقصيدته المشهورة (أحب التين والمية)، ذكر فيها أسماء المناطق المختلفة ، التي كان لكل منها قصة وحكاية .
كما قرأ الشاعر عدنان السعودي مدير مديرية الثقافة في المحافظة، في قصيدته عن معركة الكرامة، التي فازت بجائزة التوجيه المعنوي في القوات المسلحة الأردنية، ونشرت في ديوان الكرامة للقوات المسلحة، بعنوان (الأربعون وعيدها لا ينتهي) وفيها يتغنى ببطولات الجيش العربي المصطفوي، الذي سطر أروع معاني البطولة والتضحية. الى جانب قصيدة بعنوان (يا سيدي عذرا) التي تتحدث عن الاسراء والمعراج في ظلال المولد النبوي الشريف.
ولفت الشاعر هشام القواسمة في قصائده الى الحرب على العراق وما خلفته من أثار ودمار وخراب على بلاد الرافدين، ثم بين مدى حزنه ولوعته في قصيدة أخرى تتبع فيها مسيرة الشاعر الراحل محمود درويش الذي ، وبحسب قولة ، كان له الأثر الأبرز في تطوير الشعر الحر.
وقال عميد كلية الآداب في الجامعة، د. سامح الرواشدة في اللقاء الشعري الذي اداره د. خالد البداينة عضو هيئة التدريس في قسم اللغة العربية: إن هذه القراءات الشعرية جاءت في اطار فعاليات مشتركة لمديرية الثقافة والجامعة.

----------

